# Opposite Gender Fursonas



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Someone explain them to me in a way that I'd understand. I don't really understand the concept (other than transgender people), and I'm trying to understand it.


----------



## Somnium (Oct 23, 2016)

Some people are really turned on by imagining themselves being an opposite gender


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 23, 2016)

People do it because why the fuck not. I enjoy me games as the opposite gender because if I'mma be staring at something I damn well better be staring at something I like


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

Sometimes people enjoy the RP aspect of experiencing things from the other gender's point of view.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 23, 2016)

You're a furry.  Have you drawn yourself as an anthropomorphic animal? It's basically the same sentiment, but with an added factor of gender.  TBH, I've considered drawing mine as a girl just to see what I would make it look like.


----------



## Rant (Oct 23, 2016)

I play as a male sometimes because I find play as a female makes others treat me poorly as weak, stupid or slutty when really I just want have non-sexual fun


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> I play as a male sometimes because I find play as a female makes others treat me poorly as weak, stupid or slutty when really I just want have non-sexual fun


It is weird how that works out sometimes isn't it?  I can imagine it is ridiculously frustrating.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> You're a furry.  Have you drawn yourself as an anthropomorphic animal? It's basically the same sentiment, but with an added factor of gender.  TBH, I've considered drawing mine as a girl just to see what I would make it look like.


Ugh. Don't remind me. And I don't like the idea of this guy on the left being a girl. It just doesn't seem right to me.


Rant said:


> I play as a male sometimes because I find play as a female makes others treat me poorly as weak, stupid or slutty when really I just want have non-sexual fun


(insert feminist frequency here)


----------



## Rant (Oct 23, 2016)

KitSly said:


> It is weird how that works out sometimes isn't it?  I can imagine it is ridiculously frustrating.


It's severely frustrating. I even left the local furry group in my city because I was starting to be harassed. Its weird when ppl find out your furry and think you're ok with being touched and hit on. :/


----------



## KitSly (Oct 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> It's severely frustrating. I even left the local furry group in my city because I was starting to be harassed. Its weird when ppl find out your furry and think you're ok with being touched and hit on. :/


Indeed, which is why I have stayed away from the furry group in my city.  I know one or two people that are in it (used to work with one of them), and they make me very uncomfortable.


----------



## Rant (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> (insert feminist frequency here)


No dude. No.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 23, 2016)

Rant said:


> It's severely frustrating. I even left the local furry group in my city because I was starting to be harassed. Its weird when ppl find out your furry and think you're ok with being touched and hit on. :/


So you don't like being hit on? Might wanna go with a large sign saying "Don't hit on me!" then.

I don't have an opposite gendered Fursona, but I do often do female characters in terms of MMO's and such. Armor looks cute 'n shit.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> So you don't like being hit on? Might wanna go with a large sign saying "Don't hit on me!" then.
> 
> I don't have an opposite gendered Fursona, but I do often do female characters in terms of MMO's and such. Armor looks cute 'n shit.


Eh, If I play a game that lets me do character creation, I'll stick with my usual most of the time. Either a healer who can stay behind the lines and help from there (like medic in TF2) or a support character who has the goal of getting behind enemy lines and causing chaos, but can still put up a fight if necessary (like a scout.)

Any time I run a female character chaos ensues in a bad way.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

But still though. That doesn't answer the question, no matter how vaguely amusing it is.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Ugh. Don't remind me. And I don't like the idea of this guy on the left being a girl. It just doesn't seem right to me.
> 
> (insert feminist frequency here)


Well then it's simple; don't depict yours as one.


----------



## Troj (Oct 24, 2016)

Well, speaking personally, I relate to a lot of masculine qualities, and like having an outlet to express the more masculine facets of my personality. 

I also have a female character as well.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 24, 2016)

I used to have trouble getting close to a female character and I like having an attachment to a character.  So I made my first Sona a male.  But eventually I tried out a female one, and now she is my main and don't regret the decision.  But a LOT of people disguise themselves as the opposite gender Online.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 24, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> I used to have trouble getting close to a female character and I like having an attachment to a character.  So I made my first Sona a male.  But eventually I tried out a female one, and now she is my main and don't regret the decision.  But a LOT of people disguise themselves as the opposite gender Online.


I dunno. Just the thought of it, even if it's for decent intent, just kinda seems a little......dishonest to me. No offense towards anyone who does it, but it just kinda feels like that.


----------



## Katriel (Oct 25, 2016)

From the opposite perspective on flirtation reasons, women love it when I roleplay as a guy ...  Most of my NPCs and stuff wind up female when I run a game, but the exceptions attract attention. Strange but flattering. Sometimes they are more representative of my personality than the ladies, for varied reasons, so I can see where they might have wound up an avatar or fursona. Based on the testimony of others I guess I come across as androgynous when there's no gendered name or visual cues ... x)


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 25, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> I dunno. Just the thought of it, even if it's for decent intent, just kinda seems a little......dishonest to me. No offense towards anyone who does it, but it just kinda feels like that.


Well, to be quite frank, gender doesn't really matter unless you plan on finding a relationship or something.  If you happen to think someone is a guy, but they are a girl, the only time it makes it wrong for the lie to be implied is if you're a girl (or bi/gay guy) and that person makes you think they are attracted to you and you fall and then they're like, "Oh, btw, I'm not a guy"


----------



## DravenDonovan (Oct 25, 2016)

To be fully honest, though, I used to only play Male characters (in video games and in RP) because I, personally, viewed females as weak, slutty and manipulative.  It's how all the popular girls acted in school, and who all the guys seemed to go for.  If you didn't act like you had to have a strong man in your life, then no man seemed to want you xD I, personally, never wanted to be seen like that, and instead of portraying myself as strong women, I portrayed myself as a male instead.  Seemed easier, and I honestly didn't care if it was lying or not.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm not trans, but there are a lot of male qualities I identify with, so I have an alternate/secondary fursona whom I can use to get an outlet for that. For me, the main motivation there is just... there are some images in my head that fit better onto that body than my own, which my primary fursona is patterned after, and so I'm damn well going to use my malesona to depict those scenes.

Personally, I don't give a rat's ass if people think I am a certain way just because I have tits, and I've previously gamed with a pretty rowdy/lewd group, which didn't bother me at all. Other people might feel differently about that aspect, and if they feel safer with depicting themselves as male, I'm not about to argue.


----------



## Singlespeed (Oct 25, 2016)

I made myself a male and a female birdsona that i will relate to at random times.
My Female Birdsona reflects my cocky and immature side, while my male birdsona reflects my more serious and mature side.


----------



## FancyHatching (Dec 17, 2016)

From my perspective there are two very common and simple reasons. First one is RP. RP is already about pretending to do all the things you can't do rl most times. Gender is no exception to that. The second reason... Hell, people are shallow as fuck. ESPECIALLY regarding gender. For example, it's WAY easier to represent yourself as a male/female/non-binary character to avoid being stereotyped than to convince people to take a closer look at you, figuratively.

I'm sure there are other reasons for it as well but I think this sums it up a bit.


----------



## Xing Tian (Dec 17, 2016)

i dont know if its the same with other people but i mostly make female sonas because i feel like there are more ways to create them despite me being male irl, that doesnt have to be the same for everyone else but thats how i see it, i also think is a rather common thing that males make female sonas a lot more then males, the same goes for females making more males then females, if you get what i mean


----------



## SophieGreyWolf (Dec 17, 2016)

I don't know if this is going to be helpful or not, but I'll add my input:

I think it really is just an extension of the fantasy for some people. 

We live in a world where everyone is human (no other humanoids to talk to, no elves or whatnot) so everyone you will ever talk to is human, so the idea of relating to an animal or identifying with an animal is appealing, because it's a true unknown. There are no animal people of any kind in the real world, so the pure fantasy of it...I don't know. It feels purely creative, and maybe safer because of that?  That's my thought process, anyway.

But when it comes to sex and gender, that's something that all humans have.  The grand majority of us are male or female, and whatever a person chooses to identify with, all humans have some kind of sexual identity.  So fantasies about being something other than what you are biologically or what you identify as can seem less like pure fantasy, since people of different genders exist.  Because if I (a female) identify myself as male online or through a fursona, that's not what I am or what I identify with, so that can be confusing for others because while it's obvious what my true species is (human) my sex/gender isn't necessarily as obvious, because there is no such default (more than one option). There's no safe way to guess. You have to ask or be told.

Maybe it is dishonest.  But on the internet and in fantasy, full honesty isn't exactly welcome. 

If I claim to be a male dog online, is it more of a big deal that I claim to be male or that I claim to be a dog?  Well, obviously I'm not a dog in real life, but you don't know me well enough to verify my gender. It only really matters in that people will often treat others a little differently based on sex/gender (gay men don't look at me the way some straight men do). It's generally just helpful to know which set of pronouns to use. But if a woman identifies as a male peacock (because the males are the pretty ones and the females are more drab) and you call her by male pronouns, that's just what's going to happen if all you know about her is that one character. 

Ultimately, it shouldn't make too much of a difference. We're just used to thinking about people based on their genders, but this doesn't matter as much online.

I'm sure everyone has different reasoning behind what they do, so there might not be one definitive answer. These are just my thoughts on the subject, maybe they fleshed things out or offered a different thought process. 

Well, that's my rant on this subject. These are just my thoughts!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 17, 2016)

I made my fursona a male for these reasons
1) I'm Male
I've played games where the rouge class is a female character that you can't make male, so that's the closest I have been to having a female character.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 17, 2016)

SophieGreyWolf said:


> I don't know if this is going to be helpful or not, but I'll add my input:
> 
> I think it really is just an extension of the fantasy for some people.
> 
> ...



Humans fear the unknown


----------

